# Hot off the machine.



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Just finished a toddler sweater on my LK-150. I used Bernat baby sport. Tried several edge finishes. Mock ribbing , a roll collar, and a "Design Element " buttonhole band. I realized I hung the edge with the right side facing me. &#128563;
It actually doesn't look too bad when I got done with it . LOL


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

That is lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't get what it's problem was supposed to be, but I really like it!


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a lovely sweater, and the colour is fantastic. Great work. Compliments.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Truly lovely work.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Very pretty, you should be proud.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone. I want to make a hat to match. Still looking for the right pattern.
I might do a roll brim to go with the collar.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

that is really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is really great - I love the colors!! :thumbup:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> That is really great - I love the colors!! :thumbup:


You and I must be the only ones that do.

Wal-Mart had them on clearance for $3.00.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> You and I must be the only ones that do.
> 
> Wal-Mart had them on clearance for $3.00.


Haha...it's me...anything pink is fabulous!  But it is an adorable sweater too!


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

That is so cute!!!! And I love the colors very much!! May I ask where you got the pattern from? I would love to make it for my granddaughter.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

mamatina said:


> That is so cute!!!! And I love the colors very much!! May I ask where you got the pattern from? I would love to make it for my granddaughter.


 http://www.dfwmachineknitters.com/Patterns/MargCoeAllnOne.html
I hope that comes through as clickable. If not, copy and paste. I based my little sweater on this pattern.
Good luck,


----------



## rita3 (Oct 3, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice. the patterning is so interesting


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## jendavemaliaj (Nov 23, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the sweater and your sweet avatar.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I have that yarn... Great sweater,


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks perfect to me. Nice color, too.

This type of misstep (hanging the edge with the right side facing), is usually referred to as a "Design Element." Ha, ha. I add those all the time.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely color. I like the rolled collar.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

That's cute!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How lovely! Is there any patterns so i could knit on my machine a bed pillow doll. Its a doll with a big puffy dress, with ruffles? If anyone can help please email me, I aprreciate any help emmensely


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Very pretty sweater. I like your "design elements", too. Sometimes we discover some really neat things by accident.

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

malfrench said:


> Lovely color. I like the rolled collar.


 :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a super little cardi. Well done.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. You are making me blush. LOL


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I love it! The colors are gorgeous. You did a beautiful job.
Marge


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an LK 150 and love the machine. I am able to make many children's sweaters.
Yours is very pretty.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

very nice. i think you did a lovely job on it. what a lucky little lady who receives this.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Great job. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute, Keep up the good work.


----------



## mary steiner (Oct 18, 2014)

Where do I find this lovely pattern with instructions to knit as nice a sweater as you did?


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice sweater.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

mary steiner said:


> Where do I find this lovely pattern with instructions to knit as nice a sweater as you did?


You will find the link on page 2 of this thread. Have fun making it,


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like that is the way it is supposed to be!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I like it


----------

